# Silver Coast



## caz (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi my name is Caz my husband + I are thinking of moving to the Silver coast

to live could any onr tell me about the weather is it good all year round

whats the winters like + any other info that might be of use

Thanks Caz:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Caz,
We live on the Silver coast, the weather is probably the most clement in Portugal. The summers are hot just not unbearably so. In the Winter, temps can drop to 15-18 degrees in the day and 2-3 at night. But last year, the winter lasted for about 2 months. People were still on the beach in December. If you would like someone to show you around, we would be more than happy to help.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

The silver coast area does get some nice all year weather,


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

caz said:


> Hi my name is Caz my husband + I are thinking of moving to the Silver coast
> 
> to live could any onr tell me about the weather is it good all year round
> 
> ...


Hi Caz from another Caz,

We live in Peniche on the silver coast and couldn't recommend it highly enough 
The weather is a nice climate we are still having good weather today but do get the rain etc over winter but that helps to keep it so green!
Good luck with the research for your move !


----------



## FrancescaJohnson (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi, I've been here just over 2 months now and the weather has been beautiful!


----------



## caz (Sep 30, 2008)

bart n caz said:


> Hi Caz from another Caz,
> 
> We live in Peniche on the silver coast and couldn't recommend it highly enough
> The weather is a nice climate we are still having good weather today but do get the rain etc over winter but that helps to keep it so green!
> Good luck with the research for your move !


Thanks for reply can't wait to sample the Silver coast

all I need is to sell my house

Caz


----------



## caz (Sep 30, 2008)

silvers said:


> Hi Caz,
> We live on the Silver coast, the weather is probably the most clement in Portugal. The summers are hot just not unbearably so. In the Winter, temps can drop to 15-18 degrees in the day and 2-3 at night. But last year, the winter lasted for about 2 months. People were still on the beach in December. If you would like someone to show you around, we would be more than happy to help.


Thanks for your reply that's a very kind offer, we hope to visit some time next
year + would be very interested in meeting up.Just wondered if you could let me know what sort of prices a few things are such as council tax electric water + so on, do you find it cheeper then the uk? do you speak portuguese? So many questions I know but would be happy for any info

Thanks so much Caz


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Caz,
If you intend living here full time then your council tax will be dependant on a few things. Firstly the value of your new home, if its under 150,000 euros, you will get 6 years free! Most houses use gas bottles and they cost around 21 euros each, there are 2 of us and a bottle lasts around 3 weeks. Electricity is comparable to UK prices. Water usage will depend on your garden, if you are just using it for everyday living, a normal monthly cost would be around 25 euros. The things that tend to be expensive (imho) internet, tvcabo (which I use only for premier league football) and anything cutting edge, computers... tvs etc. On the whole, it is cheaper than the uk, we have found a great restaurant, where two people can eat well for 20 euros.
I speak a little Portuguese, but Mrs Silvers is Portuguese, so I tend to let her do all the complicated stuff.
If you need anything else, please let us know.
James


----------



## caz (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you so much as you must know every bit of info is important

Regards Caz


----------

